# Driver canceling non-surge trip - TIPS NEEDED



## Diva_DMVDriver (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm still somewhat new and I hate when I'm in a surge area and receive a non-surge ping. Of course, you don't know until you accept the ride. I cancel (selecting either 'other' or don't charge pax) in order to receive a surge ping. But what is the best practice for this type of cancel?


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Diva_DMVDriver said:


> I'm still somewhat new and I hate when I'm in a surge area and receive a non-surge ping. Of course, you don't know until you accept the ride. I cancel (selecting either 'other' or don't charge pax) in order to receive a surge ping. But what is the best practice for this type of cancel?


It doesn't matter. I always cancel using the "do not charge"rider. Also, if you really want to chase the surge (and I dont) then the best way to do that is to have 2 cellphones. Accept the ping. Drive towards the location. Now watch the rider app on the second phone. If it increases to a higher surge multiplier while you are driving towards the job, cancel the ride you are on and wait for another ping. You can do it via the single phone, but you are constantly toggling between apps. Much easier if you have 2 devices.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> I always cancel using the "do not charge"rider.


Concur. The 80% rule is dead in fear of the employer-versus-contractor scandal. My Uber acceptance rate is never higher than 50% and my Lyft acceptance rate is rarely higher than 20%. I have never once received a warning.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Concur. The 80% rule is dead in fear of the employer-versus-contractor scandal. My Uber acceptance rate is never higher than 50% and my Lyft acceptance rate is rarely higher than 20%. I have never once received a warning.


Is that true? I declined about half my rides last night because I was getting calls to Elizabeth and Paterson at 1am and happen to enjoy my well-being.

Started getting worried about my acceptance rate but thought they don't pay me nearly enough to be rolling through the hood at those hours.


----------



## Diva_DMVDriver (Jun 23, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> It doesn't matter. I always cancel using the "do not charge"rider. Also, if you really want to chase the surge (and I dont) then the best way to do that is to have 2 cellphones. Accept the ping. Drive towards the location. Now watch the rider app on the second phone. If it increases to a higher surge multiplier while you are driving towards the job, cancel the ride you are on and wait for another ping. You can do it via the single phone, but you are constantly toggling between apps. Much easier if you have 2 devices.


Thanks. Just want to make sure I'm canceling correctly (with the different options). Typically, I'm already in the surge area but sometimes receive non-surge pings. If I'm not in the surge area, of course I accept the trip (no problem). The issue is when I'm waiting for that surge ping while within the red and I don't get it.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Diva_DMVDriver said:


> Thanks. Just want to make sure I'm canceling correctly (with the different options). Typically, I'm already in the surge area but sometimes receive non-surge pings. If I'm not in the surge area, of course I accept the trip (no problem). The issue is when I'm waiting for that surge ping while within the red and I don't get it.


I'm still confused on surge. I thought if you were in a surge area any ping was a surge? But if you got called to a surge when you weren't in it you might not get surge? I never get surge pings so...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> I'm still confused on surge. I thought if you were in a surge area any ping was a surge? But if you got called to a surge when you weren't in it you might not get surge? I never get surge pings so...


The rate is based on the area of the request, not the area of the driver. The driver could be in a surging area, but be the closest to a request in a non-surging area. The trip will not be at a surge rate. Best to skip it, and wait for a ping in the surge area that you are already in.


----------

